# Need help finding this knife



## chambers270 (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw one on E-bay but got outbid. I ahve a collection of Pumas but have never heard or saw this knife before yesterday, it looks like it is an older knife. Any ideas where I could get one?

Puma 370 Military style folder with olive drab handles.
Blade measures 3 3/4". Overall lenght is 8 3/4".


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Oct 6, 2008)

Dunno for sure, but they use to sell things like that at Dobbins Naval air station!!  If you come across a CASE Sodbuster Lockblade would you let me know where??


----------



## CAL (Oct 6, 2008)

Is that the same as the 970 Puma?


----------



## chambers270 (Oct 6, 2008)

Dont know there was 2 different models, the sizes were a little different. I asked the seller and he said he got them from his Dad and had no idea where he got them from.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 14, 2008)

Check out this site
http://www.pumaknives.de/index_en.php


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 1, 2008)

Still have not came across another knife like this.

Any ideas?


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 1, 2008)

http://www.leescutlery.com/pu2303mifokn.html
it's sold but perhaps you can trace one down there!  I have several Puma's Chris...pm me if you are interested...


----------



## chambers270 (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks that is just like the other 2 I found but I am late again.


----------



## chambers270 (Feb 2, 2009)

I would really appreciate some help if anybody knows where I could find one of these knives.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 6, 2009)

That is an older model.....I had one stolen out of my car years ago....it is a nice well made.





chambers270 said:


> I saw one on E-bay but got outbid. I ahve a collection of Pumas but have never heard or saw this knife before yesterday, it looks like it is an older knife. Any ideas where I could get one?
> 
> Puma 370 Military style folder with olive drab handles.
> Blade measures 3 3/4". Overall lenght is 8 3/4".


----------

